# slight knock



## mtullo (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anybody out there have this situation or is it me just over reacting. When I was in the garage the other day and had the key in just before I turned on the car I moved the steering wheel to the Right slightly and then came back to straighten the wheel out there was a slight knock and then I started going back and forth slightly with the steering wheel turned to the right and the knock was still happening. Somebody said it's the rackinpinion. Can somebody let me know Thanks


----------

